# Vaperite VapeCon Specials



## Vaperite South Africa (14/8/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (14/8/17)

*FOLLOW THIS POST FOR DAILY ADDITIONS TO OUR SPECIALS*

First up is a giveaway to the first 100 customers to spend R1000 or more at our stand.

Yes, we know it has issues with leaking but it is free and, no, you can't return it.

A free Kangertech NEBOX originally priced at R1350. These are brand new units.


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (14/8/17)

Goon V1.5 and Goon V1.5 Colour Caps

Authentic Goon V1.5 and colour caps for the Goon V1.5 by 528 Custom Vapes

Goon V1.5 in all four colour variants only R716 each

Goon V1.5 colour caps in blue, red, purple and green only R280 each



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (14/8/17)

*LAUNCHING AT VAPECON 2017 - OUR THIRD HOUSE BRAND RANGE*

*VAPECON LAUNCH SPECIAL - R150 PER 60ML BOTTLE*

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (14/8/17)

Awesome @Vaperite South Africa - and please - Pleeeeeeeeeez - confirm that you will have some 0mg - Uncle Junks Junkyard Scotch at the event. 

           

Best Regards and all the best for the upcoming VapeCon.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (14/8/17)

Max said:


> Awesome @Vaperite South Africa - and please - Pleeeeeeeeeez - confirm that you will have some 0mg - Uncle Junks Junkyard Scotch at the event.
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards and all the best for the upcoming VapeCon.



I will personally make sure to keep some aside for you! And all international e-liquid will be discounted by 20% off our already low prices.


----------



## Arra (14/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> *FOLLOW THIS POST FOR DAILY ADDITIONS TO OUR SPECIALS*
> 
> First up is a giveaway to the first 100 customers to spend R1000 or more at our stand.
> 
> ...


Strange my nebox never leaked....


----------



## Max (15/8/17)

Awesome @Vaperite South Africa - see you next weekend


----------



## Stosta (15/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> *FOLLOW THIS POST FOR DAILY ADDITIONS TO OUR SPECIALS*
> 
> First up is a giveaway to the first 100 customers to spend R1000 or more at our stand.
> 
> ...


Have to get a Stormtrooper Nebox!


----------



## GMacDiggity (15/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> *LAUNCHING AT VAPECON 2017 - OUR THIRD HOUSE BRAND RANGE*
> 
> *VAPECON LAUNCH SPECIAL - R150 PER 60ML BOTTLE*
> 
> View attachment 104206​



Just FYI there's a typo on your Marshmallow one

Some interesting sounding juices tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheGrandMaster (15/8/17)

Strawberry Almond Milkshake.....? Coincidence?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/8/17)

*SAMSUNG INR 25R 18650 BATTERIES

R70 EACH

Maximum of 4 per customer*

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/8/17)

*VGOD PRO MECH MOD IN ALL FOUR COLOURS

ONLY R800 EACH (15 OF EACH COLOUR)


*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (16/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> *VGOD PRO MECH MOD IN ALL FOUR COLOURS
> 
> ONLY R800 EACH (15 OF EACH COLOUR)
> 
> ...


Yasssss!!!!!! This one!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (16/8/17)

*NEXT UP - COTTON BACON V2

ONLY R80 PER BAG


*​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/8/17)

Will these specials be available online?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (16/8/17)

Unfortunately not. We are taking all the stock to VapeCon. We will be running an online special shortly after VapeCon


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (16/8/17)

*NOW FOR SOME INTERNATIONAL E-LIQUID NEW TO VAPERITE AND JUST ARRIVED AT OUR WAREHOUSE IN TIME FOR VAPECON*

*ALL INTERNATIONAL E-LIQUID AT VAPECON WILL BE ON SALE AT 20% OFF THE REGULAR RETAIL PRICE



Vape Bean Real Coffee Americano
Retail Price R280 - VapeCon R224
60ml
*


*Vape Bean Real Coffee Latte
Retail Price R280 - VapeCon R224
60ml



Jam Monster Strawberry
Retail Price R350 - VapeCon R280
100ml



Jam Monster Blueberry
Retail Price R350 - VapeCon R280
100ml



Vapetasia Killer Kustard
Retail Price R350 - VapeCon R280
100ml



Kilo Black Series Birthday Cake
Retail Price R280 - VapeCon R224
60ml



Kilo White Series Marshmallow Crisp
Retail Price R280 - VapeCon R224
60ml



Naked 100 American Patriot (Cowboy)
Retail Price R280 - VapeCon R224
60ml



Naked 100 Azul Berries
Retail Price R280 - VapeCon R224
60ml



Dinner Lady Lemon Tart
Retail Price R320 - VapeCon R256
60ml



Dinner Lady Rice Pudding
Retail Price R320 - VapeCon R256
60ml



BLVK Unicake
Retail Price R280 - VapeCon R224
60ml



BLVK Uninuts
Retail Price R280 - VapeCon R224
60ml



Juicymon Mangomonster
Retail Price R250 - VapeCon R200
60ml*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (16/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> *NOW FOR SOME INTERNATIONAL E-LIQUID NEW TO VAPERITE AND JUST ARRIVED AT OUR WAREHOUSE IN TIME FOR VAPECON*
> 
> *ALL INTERNATIONAL E-LIQUID AT VAPECON WILL BE ON SALE AT 20% OFF THE REGULAR RETAIL PRICE
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! Will you be bringing Brain Freeze with and will it be on this special too? At this rate you guys are going to bankrupt me, Unicake I must try!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (16/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Awesome!!! Will you be bringing Brain Freeze with and will it be on this special too? At this rate you guys are going to bankrupt me, Unicake I must try!



How can we not bring Brain Freeze when @Rob Fisher is a fan of it! And, yes, all international e-liquid will be discounted 20% so that includes Uncle Junks, Ruthless, VGod and all our other international brands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ASCIIcat (16/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> How can we not bring Brain Freeze when @Rob Fisher is a fan of it! And, yes, all international e-liquid will be discounted 20% so that includes Uncle Junks, Ruthless, VGod and all our other international brands.


Do mine eyes lie to me? VOGD juice as well? Well that is just another reason as to why I will be visiting you guys at Vapecon!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (16/8/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> Do mine eyes lie to me? VOGD juice as well? Well that is just another reason as to why I will be visiting you guys at Vapecon!


Haha! I hope you're buying us the sour watermelon one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (19/8/17)

*The ever popular Wismec Noisy Cricket II-25 Mod

One of our super specials at only R400 each!!


*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (19/8/17)

*Now to get you all really excited *

*ALL VGOD E-LIQUID 60ML AND 90ML (FROZEN) ONLY R200 EACH








*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat (19/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> *Now to get you all really excited *
> 
> *ALL VGOD E-LIQUID 60ML AND 90ML (FROZEN) ONLY R200 EACH
> 
> ...


Yes! So much yes!   

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/8/17)

Nice


----------



## Vape_r (21/8/17)

@Vaperite South Africa will you guys have these juice specials on the website for those not able to attend vapecon?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (21/8/17)

Vape_r said:


> @Vaperite South Africa will you guys have these juice specials on the website for those not able to attend vapecon?



Where do you live?


----------



## Vape_r (21/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Where do you live?


 Cape Town


----------



## Stosta (22/8/17)

Vape_r said:


> Cape Town


So just down the road from VapeCon then?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/8/17)

Vape_r said:


> Cape Town



Not going to be able to help you out on VapeCon weekend. If we add online to these specials it would take us a week to process all orders and we would have people screaming at us about the 72 hour shipping time. Look for an online special once we have recovered from VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/8/17)

*Dotmod DotRDA 24mm arrived just in time for VapeCon

Black and gold and the most superb workmanship and packaging

Only R956 each





*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/8/17)

*Monkey O's Bubble and Trick Kit

Blowout special at only R100 each

Have a little fun and keep your friends, kids and even your pets entertained




*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/8/17)

*Now for an awesome Mod that only weighs 65 grams

The brand new Tesla WYE 200W Box Mod (Specs below)

Be prepared to park all your other Mods when you buy this one

Only R640 each at VapeCon (Normal retail R800) 


*​The Tesla WYE 200w Box Mod is the newest mod to come to the market that combines beauty with technology. It is the lightest 200w Box Mod on the market... EVER! Weighing only 65 Grams this mod is 3x lighter than most common 200w box mods on the market today. The Tesla WYE mod is made out of _PC_/_ABS_ - Polycarbonate/Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene which gives this extremely little weight. This material is designed for high impact and is resistant to high temperatures making it the clear choice when developing this mod.

Specifications:


Dimension: 82*42*39mm
Material: ABS+PC
Cell Type: two hi-rate 18650 cell(discharge current should be above 35A)
Weight: 64.5g
Output Mode: KA/TC-SS316/TC-Ni200/TC-Ti/TCR mode
Output Wattage: 7-200W(in 0.5W increments)
Max Output Voltage: 8.4V
Max Output Current: 45A USB:5V/1.5A
Taste Mode:Norm/Soft/Hard/User
Memory Mode: M1/M2/M3
Resistance Range: 0.1-3.0ohm KA mode/0.05-1.0ohm for Ti/Ni 200/SS316 mode Temperature Range: 100-300℃/200-600℉

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Spazmanpanic (23/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> *Monkey O's Bubble and Trick Kit
> Blowout special at only R100 each
> 
> Have a little fun and keep your friends, kids and even your pets entertained
> ...



Looks like alot of fun, BUT why the hell does it have to look like one
*




​*

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/8/17)

*SAMSUNG INR 25R 18650 BATTERIES

R70 EACH

Maximum of 4 per customer*

​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/8/17)

*Now for the real kicker!!

Just like last year, everything at Vaperite will be a MINIMUM of 20% OFF the regular retail price. This means all mods, tanks, RDA's, RTA's, RDTA's, batteries, cotton, wire, coils, kits and e-liquid.

AND, this applies to VapeCon and all of our 9 Gauteng shops from Friday 25 to Sunday 27 August.

And we are only bringing the latest and most popular hardware and e-liquid!!*​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/8/17)

*SAMSUNG 30Q 18650 BATTERIES

R90 EACH

Maximum of 2 per customer*
*

*​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/8/17)

*LG-HG2 18650 BATTERIES

R90 EACH

Maximum of 2 per customer*
*

*​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (24/8/17)

Only 2 per customer? I need 4 x Q30's. Pretty please with a cherry on top.....

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/8/17)

Cornelius said:


> Only 2 per customer? I need 4 x Q30's. Pretty please with a cherry on top.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Sorry but we have limited stock and it's not easy shipping batteries these days. We based the quantity per customer on our current stock as we have well over 10,000 regular customers so everyone needs a chance of getting their share of the discounted items. Doesn't mean we can't sell to someone else accompanying you on a separate account

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/8/17)

*Ruthless Loaded 120ml e-liquid

Only R360 per bottle


*​


----------

